# Relatives VISA



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Can I get a relative VISA for my nephew (i.e. my brother's child). Is there anyone on this forum who has actually done it?My bro does not meet the financial requirements to add his own child to his temporary visa. I notice the immigration act says you can do a relatives VISA on the "second step of kinship" but does really define what that is. Does is includes nephews and nieces?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

jollem said:


> Can I get a relative VISA for my nephew (i.e. my brother's child). Is there anyone on this forum who has actually done it?My bro does not meet the financial requirements to add his own child to his temporary visa. I notice the immigration act says you can do a relatives VISA on the "second step of kinship" but does really define what that is. Does is includes nephews and nieces?


The act only allows a relative visa for an *immediate* family member of a South African citizen or permanent resident i.e spouses, life partners, parents, brothers and sisters. First step of kinship is interpreted as parents, life partners and children, who further qualify for PR as relatives plus siblings who are then considered as second step kinship. Aunts, uncles, nephews and nieces are not considered immediate family unless you will be legally taking up your brother's child as a dependant.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

terryZW said:


> The act only allows a relative visa for an *immediate* family member of a South African citizen or permanent resident i.e spouses, life partners, parents, brothers and sisters. First step of kinship is interpreted as parents, life partners and children, who further qualify for PR as relatives plus siblings who are then considered as second step kinship. Aunts, uncles, nephews and nieces are not considered immediate family unless you will be legally taking up your brother's child as a dependant.


Thank Terry. By "legally taking up your brother's child as a dependant" do mean formal adoption. which is that process which goes through courts?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

jollem said:


> Thank Terry. By "legally taking up your brother's child as a dependant" do mean formal adoption. which is that process which goes through courts?


yes. You would have go through the full process. The only way I can think of around that is you applying for a relatives visa for your brother and the child being added as a dependant on that visa, which would mean the financial means requirement for both of them falls on you. The problem with that however is that your bro won’t be able to work at all on a relatives visa. Tough one


----------

